# Who inspired you to play 8?



## mattofvengeance (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw this in the 7 string forum, so who inspired you to play 8? I realize there aren't nearly as many 8 string influences out there, but I'm curious. For me, it's After the Burial. Meshuggah kinda put the idea in my head, but the way AtB play their guitars better suits what I like to do. Opinions?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, i suppose i dont actually *play* an 8 yet, but i aim to own one, and the person that inspired me to was, well... me  I want something i can tune to a chord and/or power chord (drop tuned twice) and then have standard from the 4th string (AEAEADGB or something similar )

Never really saw anyone i'm particularly interested in play an 8 (yeah yeah, meshuggah use them, but really, what they do doesn't phase me one way or another).


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 16, 2009)

Honestly? Darren. Cuz he got Rondo to make the Intrepid, and I was blown away by the idea and low cost. So thumbs up to Darren! And another thumbs up for his 9V to 18V walkthrough. 

"For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow, which..."

OK, I'll stop now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2009)

Meshuggah made me want one 

I listen to After The Burial but listening to them only makes me want an 8 sometimes, whereas when I listen to Meshuggah I want an 8 EVERY time


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 16, 2009)

Not Meshugah, or ma-sugar, or whatever. I just was frustrated by the limitations of less strings. (I have an eight string bass, but same dif) If anything, it was the fact that I wanted to play keyboard rifs, but can't play keyboard.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Sep 16, 2009)

It opened up my eyes how to use a 8 string in a melodic content. I've heard the song 100's of times, but i still like it very much.

It's too bad Tosin never made more clips of that 8 string. He's a true talent.


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmmmm... no one actually. I just wanted to experiment and see if I can get a baritone + regular range in one guitar. 

I guess maybe Schecter (yes, the company) did when they released the C8... haha...


----------



## ConcealerofFate (Sep 16, 2009)

Definitely After the Burial.


----------



## 5mjacbyr (Sep 16, 2009)

For me it was definitely Bulb. He got me into 7's, after hearing "The Fast Ones" I was like, I need one of those. Then he got me into 8's, I guess Meshuggah is at the top of the influence tree, I love what Steph Carpenter does with the downtuned 7's and i'm super excited to see what he does with the 8's, and he's heavily influenced by Meshuggah. So I think I have to say Meshuggah, Bulb, and no doubt Deftones.


----------



## obiwan (Sep 16, 2009)

Nobody.

I found by chance the blackmachine site and fell in love with the B8 model. I could not live anymore without it. Yesterday I played with my 7string (Ibanez 74620, a great guitar btw) and I felt like playing on a toothpick. 

I knew ss.org already but only then realised that there were lots of people playing on 8s. I learned really a lot reading here, so I catch the opprtunity to say THANK YOU to everybody in here, without ss.org I wouldn't be the player I am now, thanks a lot!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 16, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> It opened up my eyes how to use a 8 string in a melodic content. I've heard the song 100's of times, but i still like it very much.
> 
> It's too bad Tosin never made more clips of that 8 string. He's a true talent.




That guitar is ugly as sin, but his playing is superb! Is he still playing with Born of Osiris?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2009)

that tune he's playing sounds suspiciously like this tune:


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn Bob is good, cheers for sharing mate.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Meshuggah made me want one
> 
> I listen to After The Burial but listening to them only makes me want an 8 sometimes, whereas when I listen to Meshuggah I want an 8 EVERY time



Same here  Though I have to add Dino Cazares into the miss to.

I may be getting my 8 string soon


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would have to say that this forum inspired me to buy an 8. Listening to Meshuggah and After The Burial, sparked my interest but I didn't think I would buy one, so yea it was definitely this forum that sparked my 8-string GAS.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 16, 2009)

The "unsufficent" range of a 7 moved me to 8


----------



## whisper (Sep 16, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Honestly? Darren. Cuz he got Rondo to make the Intrepid, and I was blown away by the idea and low cost. So thumbs up to Darren! And another thumbs up for his 9V to 18V walkthrough.
> 
> "For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow, which..."
> 
> OK, I'll stop now.




yep


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 16, 2009)

I think that there are a number of factors that have made me lust after an 8-string. ObZen and Nothing were probably the first albums that I heard that had that low end rumble that I love. I've heard stories of guitarists not being able to use the low F or F# in certain musical situations (such as thrash, where the sound can muddy up). For this reason, when I eventually get the guitar, I will probably tune as follows :

G B E A D F# B E

This will allow me to have standard baritone tuning in the middle 6 strings, an extra high string for melodies and solos and a low string for the crushing, grinding riffs.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 16, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I saw this in the 7 string forum, so who inspired you to play 8?



My grand mother....

Watching her using a big baritone vacum cleaner....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2009)

listening to low-tuned stuff in general, and trying drop E tuning on my baritone. then, listening to how meshuggah utilized the range made me really want it. then of course chimp spanner, bulb, tosin, just anything consisting of low notes and high notes over each other


----------



## matttttYCE (Sep 16, 2009)

So I still don't have my 8 yet but... After the Burial all the way but only because I didn't know of anyone else using 8 strings. But then I saw this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_NDrgQ7hl4

...And that's when I finally pulled the trigger on ordering my Intrepid Pro (which I still have another month or so to wait on ). Cheers and thanks again Keith! 

Then I realized Animals As Leaders (Tosin) was 8 strings. Amazing. And then I discovered Mushuggah just recently. Makes me do this -->  while waiting for my Intrepid.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 16, 2009)

Nobody, I just think that more strings is always better. 

More notes in one position and etc


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 16, 2009)

obiwan said:


> Nobody.
> 
> I found by chance the blackmachine site and fell in love with the B8 model. I could not live anymore without it. Yesterday I played with my 7string (Ibanez 74620, a great guitar btw) and I felt like playing on a toothpick.
> 
> I knew ss.org already but only then realised that there were lots of people playing on 8s. I learned really a lot reading here, so I catch the opprtunity to say THANK YOU to everybody in here, without ss.org I wouldn't be the player I am now, thanks a lot!!



So Doug influenced you?


----------



## coreysMonster (Sep 16, 2009)

tbh, Meshuggah got the idea into my head, but for the longest time I just wanted a seven-string, because I always hated tuning the 6-string down and not being able to play "normal" chords (in that if you play a normal C-chord, it actually IS a C-chord, and not and A-chord)
but then I saw this guy called Keith Merrow on Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_NDrgQ7hl4

HOT DAMN, I wanted an Agile after that.

got one, too, thanks to sevenstring.org 

damn, can't figure out how to embed


----------



## Explorer (Sep 17, 2009)

I have never heard any of the bands listed so far as inspirations. *laugh*

I came at 8-string from using full-fifths tuning on a six-string. I figured that I might as well get as many strings as possible, and found SS.org through a search for eight-string guitars. 

I do have Darren to thank, as I lurked for quite a while until Agile had what I ultimately wanted: an Intrepid Pro with dual passive pickups and an ebony fingerboard. I also picked up an ESP LTD FM-408, and have been having the time of my life. 

I still don't play any music that most here seem to play, but there are occasional tidbits which are great. A video posted here of Bill Burke led to me finding out he's releasing an instructional DVD in November, so I'll be retuning one of the eights into full-fourths, and then ripping into touchstyle. 

I find it interesting that there are more here than I suspected who don't play eight-string because they want to emulate or were inspired by a particular band's use of the instrument. That makes me hopeful that the eight-string will eventually break away from the stereotype....


----------



## zachardy01234 (Sep 17, 2009)

Meshuggah was the first band i heard of with 8-strings but Scale the Summit was really the band that made me decide to buy an 8-string ordered it from Rondo and it should be in in Mid-October I'm so psyched


----------



## Gitte (Sep 17, 2009)

i wanted to tune low as possible, had 7 strings before and this was the next step. influences are after the burial, meshuggah and stephen carpenter (deftones)


----------



## plyta (Sep 17, 2009)

I remember the day I saw shitty small pictures of Thordendal and Hagström in the Ibanez catalog playing their LACS. Guitars looked like their cut from asphalt, they had wide necks and 8 tuners. I thought wtf 

Then I searched some tabs of Meshuggah and I thought WTF?! 

Finally I've downloaded the snippets of their songs from their website and I was like  I GOTTA HAVE THEM ÜBER-LOW NOTES!!!! 

I thought it was kind of overkill and couldn't justify meself the idea of 8 string guitar just for the low end but then I learned of Josh Martin (he's a member here, has couple of youtube videos-that's all), Charlie Hunter and Robert Conti. The GAS started flowing 

Big Kudos for Darren BTW


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 17, 2009)

Explorer said:


> I have never heard any of the bands listed so far as inspirations. *laugh*
> 
> I came at 8-string from using full-fifths tuning on a six-string. I figured that I might as well get as many strings as possible, and found SS.org through a search for eight-string guitars.
> 
> ...



You have your FM-408 tuned BbFCGDAEB!? That is awesome! What are you using for the Bb string? I need to try that when I finish building my new 8.

As for the original question: I don't listen to any 8-string players (and very few 7-string players for that matter), I just play ERG's for the hell of it.


----------



## Galius (Sep 17, 2009)

It was actually the 7string.org community. I do listen to bands that play 8s but I dont really play in the style of those bands but when seeing and reading up on 8s (mostly the Intrepids) on here all I could think about what layering opportunities in my band using one. Plus I switched to 7s because I was drop tuning the 6 and so now I was starting to drop tune the 7 so it only made sense.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 17, 2009)

In my case, it was a combination of seeing a few folks playing Charlie Hunter 8-string Novax guitars and hearing what they were doing with them, but not liking the body or electronics layout and wanting a bit more range for my own craziness.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd been wanting a 7 for a long time, but, being lefty, that's never been an easy pospect. Then I fould Agile with their numerous lefty models. Bought a bari 6 fist, loved it. When I was gearing up to buy a 7 Kurt didn't have any in stock. Was considering Schecter when the Intrepids came about and figured, "why not? 8 is just 7+1"


----------



## maedrion (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't own an 8 as of yet, but bulb and chris letchford are the reasons why i want one haha


----------



## I_infect (Sep 17, 2009)

This forum mainly, after seeing how much fun it was and all the talented players and builders.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was downtuning my 7's and after having Meshuggah grow on me more with every listen I finally decided it was time to move on to 8's.


----------



## obiwan (Sep 18, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> So Doug influenced you?


 
Yes, if you want to put it that way, I can say Doug influenced me. I had no influence from a band or a musician, but directly from a luthier.

Weird isn't it??


----------



## hypermagic (Sep 18, 2009)

For me, as well as the usual suspects like Bulb and ATB and stuff like that


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't have an 8-string yet, but plan on getting one hopefully within the next few months. Why the hankering for an 8-string? I don't know for sure. It certainly wasn't due to Charlie Hunter (although I've always found his tuneage to be cool), Meshugga, etc. I think it was due to the fact that when I joined sevenstring.org, and read the posts (and other info) about 8-strings, that I began to find them intriguing (I used to play the brass equivalent of an extended range instrument - the euphonium, so I find extended range guitars to be equally as cool). When I found out that they are in many cases, financially within my reach (you aren't forced to spend several thousand dollars for an 8-string guitar), and via YouTube, that they are oh so capable if doing more than just uber downtuned death metal, that did it for me.

So, info obtained via sevenstring.org influenced my decision to get an 8-string. I don't have the money at the present time (especially for the custom 8-string I'm thinking of getting), so while I'm saving my coin, and to get myself headed a bit more playingwise towards 8-sting territory, I got my hands on a lower cost 7-string to play for now.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2009)

It's funny because when I first heard of 7 strings, with a lower string, and baritones I thought, "That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Going lower doesn't make you cooler like those guys think." Then I got on this forum, and now I look at my sixers with pity.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 19, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> It's funny because when I first heard of 7 strings, with a lower string, and baritones I thought, "That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Going lower doesn't make you cooler like those guys think." Then I got on this forum, and now I look at my sixers with pity.



thats what i thought too 
"you dont have to tune low to be heavy!!"


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 19, 2009)

Meshuggah, Dino Cazares...


----------



## Inception7 (Sep 19, 2009)

Adam Fulara


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't have an eight or even a seven right now, but I will be getting my hands on at least two eights in the future. It was Meshuggah's Re-Nothing, and Catch 33 that did me in btw.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 19, 2009)

Drums, chords, heaviness.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 20, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Drums, chords, heaviness.



Very well thought out and specific answer! 

I'm diggin your Blackmachine, by the way. That guitar is beautiful.


----------



## Sublevels (Sep 21, 2009)

Meshuggah was the ticket for me in the start... Catch-33. Re-Nothing hamered it in with the absolute massive sound and Obzen helped too. Them and Fear Factory made me pick up a 7. 8 is the next logical step to me.

actually alot of Jazz Fusion on six strings (planet X, Holdsworth). Mainly the thought of the "extended Range" appealed to me and my ideas the most.

ss.org cemented my decision to get an 8-string Agile first. Still have to wait till Jan to actually get it though 

ss.org cemented my decision to get an 8-string Agile first.


----------



## Adriatic (Sep 22, 2009)

this super-informative forum inspired me to buy one... i never thought id buy an 8 string untill i saw how cheap the agiles were. I couldnt pass up the oppurtunity to buy and try it out... and now the ibi greendot sits locked away...


----------



## Mattnh79 (Jan 1, 2010)

Gitte said:


> thats what i thought too
> "you dont have to tune low to be heavy!!"



I luv ERG but you re right in some degree. Gojira is heavier than life and their in D


----------



## digitalpig (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually, noone inspired me to pick up my 2228 back then.

I was just curious and the right offer came along, so I grabbed it. I started listening more intensely to meshuggah after that, but they where not the reason to buy my 2228.

Greetings
Felix


----------



## I_infect (Jan 4, 2010)

Myself... I've been tuning 7s to G and F# standard for a few years; an 8 just made sense as a natural progression.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have one but if I get a 7 or 8 its because of this forum flaunting how readily available they are and me realizing the range I'm missing out on when I started tuning to standard.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I don't have one but if I get a 7 or 8 its because of this forum flaunting how readily available they are and me realizing the range I'm missing out on when I started tuning to standard.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 4, 2010)

EDIT: I didn't realize I had already posted in this thread a while back.


----------



## jezuse (Jan 5, 2010)

i dont have an 8 string...yet

i just layed down my deposit for a Septor 828


but the main reason i got it was because of Ihsahn
hes pretty much my influence on anything


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to get an 8, will hopefully this year.

Scale the Summit & After the Burial


----------



## powergroover (Jan 5, 2010)

DeathMetalDean said:


> I want to get an 8, will hopefully this year.
> 
> Scale the Summit & After the Burial



same here 

but for me its meshuggah, after the burial, and dino
CHUG CHUG CHUG


----------



## Sponge (Jan 5, 2010)

It was everyone on this site! I came in here a 7 string player looking for info on companies that make left handed 7 strings in an extended range length. 

Then there were companies making 8 strings... Tuning to a low G and hearing all the good news on these 8 strings just made me pull the trigger. 

Unfortunately a company who we all know failed me twice and played hard ball on a refund. Then everyone here showed support beyond anything I could have expected or asked... So y'all rule and are held in high regards for your help  

After that went with the custom Agile and loved it! Just waiting for the quote on the second one now and will get it for live purposes... Good excuse to not only have one


----------



## omgmjgg (Jan 5, 2010)

I really don't know what made me want an 8, I just got an interest in them one day. An then I heard the new danza song and it was like a 4x4 hitting me in the face. It just showed me that you could use an 8 for everything not just chug chugalug stuff.

so i bought me a 2228 =]





btw post 500 for me


----------



## swayman (Jan 6, 2010)

Honestly my guitarist inspired me. He's had an Ibanez 8 since they were released & he always suggested I get one. Problem was I just didn't and still don't like the way the Ibanez 8 plays.

So when I found the Schecter C-8 it was love at first sight.

I've never really been one to follow other people's lead, I really need a lot of convincing before I do something. I'm so glad I've gone to 8 string now, but I still enjoy playing my 7 string here & there.

Can't wait to get my 30" scale agile!


----------



## Variant (Jan 6, 2010)

Interestingly, no one in particular made me make the jump. I was to a point where I was drop tuning my RG-7620 down to G and, much like being in drop C on a sixer, you realize that you can get some range back if you've got another string going on, particularly when it comes to scaling, chords, and things involving open notes. 

That said, my RG2228 didn't last me long (I pretty much have it sold... :fingerscrossed: ) and won't appear anywhere on my current project. Nothing wrong with the guitar per se, but my foray into Meshuggah led me to deeper depths (no thanks to the Meshuggah one-off 'Spasm') and am now tuning to A0, which is difficult enough in the studio on a 28 5/8" guitar, so probably a 30 1/3" will be next in store for me.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 6, 2010)

I used to be intimated by 8 strings and i kinda figured i would never need one. After moving to 7's i thought that i might stop there. I LOVE After The Burial and I always thought it was cool that they used 8's. I always had some kind of interest in 8's but not enough to make me buy one. The thing that ultimately convinced me was our very own CooleyJr's "Messing around on the Intrepid" vid: 

After hearing the low F in this vid i was like holy shit that sounds awesome. For some reason it never dawned me until i saw that vid. It opened my eyes and i now im gassing for one hard. It was the last push that i needed i guess lol. Thanks CooleyJr .

The more and more i thought about it the more it made sense. I could tune down to E, have Drop A on the 7 strings, still play my regular 7 string songs and have standard tuning on top and play perfect 4th intervals (which i adore ). 

Agile made the gas even worse because how cheap and badass their 8's are. I like the RG2228 somewhat but Agiles just seem superior to me. I blame all of you for the GAS .

Theres a bunch of bands that contributed to the influence. After The Burial is probably the biggest reason i want an 8 right now .


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

Metalus said:


> After The Burial is probably the biggest reason i want an 8 right now .



A truer statement has never been spoken. I've learned every part of Berzerker I can with a 6, which is all but a few, in preparation for when my 8 arrives.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 11, 2010)

What kind of 8 r u getting?


----------



## JPMike (Jan 12, 2010)

After The Burial, All I will say.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 12, 2010)

Metalus said:


> What kind of 8 r u getting?



a custom Iceman 

It's supposed to be on its way right now, but we've had some international shipping issues that has delayed its arrival.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 12, 2010)

Tosin 
I'd already been into Meshuggah for a long time and thought 8's were cool, and maybe I'd get one as my next guitar just incase I wanted to hit that string....but it wasn't until I heard the 8 stuff on the AAL album that I decided I'd probably never buy anything but an 8 again


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 13, 2010)

I have tuned my guitar low since I was 14 years old. My first guitar I tuned down to drop C# back in about 1991. and by '92 I was tuned down to drop B on my 6 string Les Paul. I went back up to drop C# about 1997 and stayed there until 1999. After I joined a new band in '99 I tuned to drop A# (B flat), and we dropped again to drop A in 2005. Been in drop A until recently I've been experimenting with drop G, and the band I'm about to try out for is tuned in drop G.

I ordered a Hellraiser C8 from Adirondack Guitars and I'll have it in about 2 weeks. I'm a lefty so I jumped on that C8 as soon as I saw it. I emailed Schecter and asked them how many lefty C8 Hallraiser's were made in 2009, and Gregg told me only 12! Wow!

I am partly inspired to get an 8 because I've tuned progressively lower throughout my music career, and my 7 starts to shit on me if I go much lower than drop G. I am also partly inspired by the conversations I've had with Misha, and also from the conversations I've had with Trent from ATB, as well as seeing and reading pic stories about all kinds of 8 strings on this site over the last year.

I remember when I caught wind that Meshuggah had started using the Nevborn 8s (which are ugly as hell), and I heard Nothing and was like "damn that is low", but at the time I knew I was basically fucked because I was a lefty. It hasn't been until recently that getting an 8 has been a possibility for me.

The Schecter C8 will be my first 8, and sometime in the next 5 years I'm going to order either a Blackmachine or one of Huf's guitars. They are the 2 that stick out for me.


----------



## Cool711 (Jan 13, 2010)

Me!
I bought my 7 because I wanted a high A (before Goodman strings) and couldn't tune to the A without breakage.

So I eventually got accustomed to the low B, so when I found a way (fanned frets) to get to the high A, I kept the B because I got used to it.

Thus resulted in the 8.

Thinking about the 9 next.
Not too sure.


----------



## ElMontu (Feb 27, 2010)

Dino Cazares


----------



## musicaldeath (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I got into 7's (some Dream Theater songs and Nevermore helped that) and then I found this place (ss.org!) and was totally blown away by you guys and all the help/info and community aspects. Found myself in the ERG forum and came across the Black Machine F8 (the fanned 8 stringer) and that was the first time that I had seen a fanned fret neck and an 8 string so eversince I have been obsessed with the idea. This place introduced me to Meshuggah which led to 8 stringers again. Sold my JP MM 7 bought the rg-2228 then had to move to Calgary, so ended up selling my 2228 (also due to lack of anything innovative coming out my play, I just ended up learning Meshuggah songs and not trying anything on my own). Now Ihsahn's After has really got me back into gassing hard for another 8 string... perhaps maybe finally bite the bullet on an F8?? Especially with a more progressive viewpoint on guitar playing as a whole...

tl;dr (long story short)

Dream Theater (even though they dont use 8's), SS.org, Black machine and Ihsahn.


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 6, 2010)

mhh.... good question...... i think ion dissonance and so on


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 6, 2010)

Nobody, really. I can appreciate Meshuggah's music for what it is, but I hardly listen to them, to be honest. AAL is impressive, but instrumental metal isn't my bag, either. Same with Scale the Summit. ATB, Deftones and Dino, I don't listen to. I can't think of anybody else that plays eights.

My inspiration was myself. Seven seemed to be a bit limited. I've been toying around with the idea of emulating the range and fullness of a classical orchestra with metal instrumentation (and lap steel ).

Also, when you give a 'normal' guitarist a seven string, they have a little trouble getting around the low B. Give them an eight, and they don't know where to begin.


----------



## RG7 (Mar 6, 2010)

nobody for most of us because we are in fact THE generation to use 8 strings that will inspire others in the future. 

I've always liked the idea of being bigger than others, and more strings makes it work but ATB and meshuggah got me into the sound they make and the way they play


----------



## malphas (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I had been playing a six in drop A for a few years and thought about getting a 7 just so I could play in standard tuning for some songs. Then I discovered this site and the ERG section convinced me an 8 was the way to go in terms of new possibilities. I can't say there was one player or band that influenced my decision as a whole. I like Ihsahn, Meshuggah, and Tosin Abasi among many others, but I chose an 8 for the musical possibilities.


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 6, 2010)

No one really inspired me to play 8's. I listen to a lot of bands that use them but most aren't what I want to sound like. I love listening to Meshuggah and After the Burial but I didn't get an 8 string to play that style, it's just not me.
I think it was more the idea of it that sold me. I got along great with 7 strings and then I wanted to try the next step. I kind of wanted to see what I could do with an extra string and I wanted the challenge that came with it.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 7, 2010)

No one really... I do like Dino's work and AAL are amazing, but to be honest, I found out about both of them playing 8 strings when I was looking for people/bands which play 8 string guitars and I wanted to see how they were used. 
The main inspiration actually was a Rockabilly/Blues guitar player I know who was jamming on my downtuned 7 string and was like "wow, that's cool, you can play bass parts & chords on the same instrument"... and I guess that's what I will use my 8 string guitar like once it's done: as a bass/guitar-hybrid.


----------



## Dethfield (Mar 11, 2010)

It all started when i realized my RG350DX was falling apart and it wasnt worth fixing it. I decided to look for a new guitar, preferably a new RG, but i couldnt find anything in the ibanez line that i like, except for the Steve Vai Universe. I took a chance and bought one, hoping i could adjust to the wider neck and learn to use the 7th string. Fortunately it worked, and i fell in love with that guitar. It also really opened my mind to what the 7-strings and ERG could offer.

Last summer while flipping through a ibanez product line book, i saw the RG2228, and suddenly a lightbulb in my head went off! "Why WOULDNT i get an 8string?", picked one up and while i was a little shakey with it at first, i became hooked. I recently joined a band, and introduced them to ERGs. They are excited about incoporating it into our music, and i decided to get a 2nd 8 string a few days ago, this time an Agile Interceptor 8 in white. 

Now days, playing on a normal 6 string feels wierd, the neck feels too thin and the lack of the extra bass strings feels limiting. ERGs are where its at!


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't have an 8, yet; but I plan on getting one in the near future. I would have to say the inspiration for me wanting to get an 8 is Meshuggah, AAL and myself, really. I love having the extra range a 7 gives me, and I want to see what I can come up with on an 8.


----------



## The Scenic View (Sep 1, 2010)

A local band in my city called NORRIS, and Meshuggah.

 -NORRIS

NORRIS (Signs it!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (King George and Devolution of Music feature 7 string guitars, but one of their guitarists uses an LTD fm408 and the other uses a Schecter Damien 7).


----------



## Tirell (Sep 1, 2010)

I just liked how the huge necks looked
And Yevetz has certainly done smthng with his 2228


----------



## -One- (Sep 1, 2010)

A bit of a cross between After The Burial, Meshuggah, and Animals As Leaders, which all have some influence in my band's playing, are what got me interested in 8-string guitars, and when Rondo's semi-custom orders start up again, I'm getting one


----------



## baryton (Sep 1, 2010)

Nobody, 
First I Wanted to buy a 7 but When I saw the price of 8 on Rondo Music, I said "Why not" XD
I took the right decision!!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 1, 2010)

this guy


----------



## helferlain (Sep 2, 2010)

SD83 said:


> No one really...
> ... I found out about both of them playing 8 strings when I was looking for people/bands which play 8 string guitars and I wanted to see how they were used...
> ...I will use my 8 string guitar like once it's done: as a bass/guitar-hybrid.



Same here 

Biggest influence in my guitar playing is Mike Oldfield over the years, all of those beautyfull, partly simple, sometimes mathematical melodies from lowest bass to highest guitar. I like to play this stuff for myself and to explore this world of music...

As I was looking for a new guitar I found nothing that fits my idea of MY guitar. I like DIY, so after reading a lot about it I built my own 8-String. Considering things like ergonomics in different playing positions, I started and it worked out fine. Its the first ERG I ever played, and I use it for the moment as a 6-string with 2-string bass. The E-A-E-AD-G-B-E tuning makes it easy to use the "normal" bassline just an octave lower.

I'm not in a band, only playing together with some accoustic instruments (piano, flute, accordion...), therefore I'm mostly intereted in clean tones and to master and integrate my playing in the group. There's the need for rhythm, means for me: bass and chords.


----------



## Peteus (Sep 3, 2010)

I was looking to buy another 7 and saw how stunning the interceptor 8 were and though god I want one of those, ordered one then decided that it was a stupid idea however it turns out I love the rangeand the mad crushing sounds. Strangely 8 string guitars have made me play more on the upper 6 strings and have given me a much wider range of sounds to get out of the guitar. Apart from that Meshuggah and the potential other bands have shown and more recently the new ion dissonace.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 3, 2010)

I wanted one when I saw After the Burial live for the first time
Then I got one after learning about Animals as Leaders
and now the band that makes me want to keep it is Portal


----------



## foreverburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been tuning to B and below since 1992. Finally in 2005 I got my first 7 string. It was nice to finally tune to B or A and not have the strings falling off the guitar. 

My current band tunes to G, so I bought a Schecter C8 and have been liking it pretty well so far. I wish it was a longer scale length than 26.5, but for the dropped G tuning it's working out pretty good on the lower end over the guitar. Where I'm running into problems is with the higher register of it. I can't get the high string up to G where I want it, so I have to use some fucking strange tuning. 

Don't say use Garry's strings, I've been there and done that and while they do in fact get up to G, my complexion ruins the string in a few days. I'm not much of a high string player to be honest, but when I can't get strings that will go to the tuning I want to doesn't make me feel the need to go up there anyway. I bought the 8 string for the lower end stability.

I'm thinking about getting an Agile Septor RN 828 and tuning it 

E-B-E-A-D-G-B-E

and as far as influences go, I like ATB, Periphery, AAL, but the band that is really pushing me to rethink music right now has got to be DANZA. Josh Travis went the fucking distance on D3 and made a new set of rules that define the direction of heavy music.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 3, 2010)

the moment ibanez put out the RG2228 i wanted to get an 8-string guitar myself, i just wasn't able to afford it back in the day.

at this time meshuggah was pretty much the only band playing 8-strings i knew about, i guess. the idea of tuning that low was attractive to me, as i've been digging stuff like gorguts and ion dissonance and other bands that tuned low and played techy / dissonant stuff ever since. meshuggah themselves havn't been a huge influence for me, and it took me a while to get into them actually. love them anyways...

i think the new ion dissonance showcases exactly what i like about the 8-string range and sound.




The Scenic View said:


> NORRIS (Signs it!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


pretty cool stuff btw.


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 3, 2010)

It was the growling sound in the begining of Stengah that got me interested in the first place (the remastered version was even better!!!). Joining this forum and becoming familiar with AAL, Bulb and all the amazing custom creations of you guys, made my craving stronger.
The release of the RGA-8 got me officially in the club!


----------



## thepylestory (Sep 4, 2010)

that one is simple............THE TONY DANZA TAPDANCE EXTRAVAGANZA!!!!!! MMMMMM


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 5, 2010)

Animals as leaders and Dino.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2010)

I should have also mentioned in my earlier post that before I played guitar, I started on bass, and upon getting a guitar, I immediately began to miss those lower notes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> this guy


 

His collaborations with The Aliens left a lot to be desired, I prefer his solo work.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 6, 2010)

I would have to honestly say Animals as Leaders and After the Burial, not so much Meshuggah. I don't have an 8 yet, but I like 7's because of the extended range or more full sounding chords, and with an 8, even more! So that is why I've been GASing for an 8 right now!


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd have to say Meshuggah.

First time i ever heared that band i wondered how the fuck they got their guitars to sound like that (had never heared the term djent) and from that day i always wanted to get an 8


----------



## C3R3BRUM (Sep 7, 2010)

Corey's Monster got it. I love the low tunings and growl but I hate playing on rubber bands. The want and need for more, more, more, drove me to purchase my Schecter Hellraiser V-8 for only $800! That and Meshuggah and After the Burial......


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 10, 2010)

Hypothermia said:


> I'd have to say Meshuggah.
> 
> First time i ever heared that band i wondered how the fuck they got their guitars to sound like that (had never heared the term djent) and from that day i always wanted to get an 8


Oddly enough djent was never the reason I was drawn to them.
It was that awesome growl/snarl their low F's had, the abrasive/machine-like tone and their unusual sense of rhythm and groove. I know what djent is, but it's never been the main attraction for me.

But like you I had a "How did they make them sound so fucked up!?!?" moment.


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 11, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2134696 said:


> Oddly enough djent was never the reason I was drawn to them.
> *It was that awesome growl/snarl their low F's had*, the abrasive/machine-like tone and their unusual sense of rhythm and groove. I know what djent is, but it's never been the main attraction for me.
> 
> But like you I had a "How did they make them sound so fucked up!?!?" moment.



That's actually exactly what i meant!


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't really say that a band inspired me to play an 8...

Seeing a couple Oni and Blackmachine 8's made me want to play an 8.

Consequently, this spring I'm dropping a materials deposit on an Oni 8.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Sep 11, 2010)

I was interested in 8 strings since I'd heard Meshuggah using them, but for a while everything other than Meshuggah I'd heard on the instrument sort of sounded like Meshuggah. At first I didn't see a lot of diversity in it at all.

Soon after I'd heard Fear Factory's 'Mechanize' and (this is the one that truly sold me) the Deftones' 'Diamond Eyes' and it sort of revealed a broader range to me and I started to take it a bit more seriously.

Now my only guitar is an 8.


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 16, 2010)

Tosin Abasi, as soon as i saw him doing the clean stuff it finally opened my eyes. I'm trying to listen to more Meshugahh but it was never my style. Surprisingly (or not) i'm getting addicted.


----------



## narrocks (Sep 17, 2010)

meshuggah, obviously turned everybody to 8 string. so, me too


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikola Ilic.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 17, 2010)

*puts on flamewear*

If anything, Meshuggah is the type of band to me that would completely steer me away from 8 strings. My 8 string inspiration I'll have to say, came from Tosin who I believe is WORLDS better at utilizing all 8 strings. His music holds tons more melodic value to me as well. I respect Meshuggah as people, but as artists, to me their music sounds like a broken machine/dryer in a Chinese sweat shop.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 17, 2010)

narrocks said:


> meshuggah, obviously turned everybody to 8 string. so, me too



Not I, my friend.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 17, 2010)

Meshuggah got me into eight strings
fuck the haters ;D


----------



## Inception7 (Sep 22, 2010)

What's wrong with Meshuggah? They rock!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 22, 2010)

narrocks said:


> meshuggah, obviously turned everybody to 8 string. so, me too


 


Lern2swim said:


> Not I, my friend.


 

man  both of u for having an eight 

the day WILL come


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 24, 2010)

Playing a seven string for the last ten years inspired me to pick up an 8.

Well, that's what I'll be able to say once I have one, haha.

I suppose getting sick of tuning down the seven so I could play obscenely low drone/doom type stuff and then tuning back up for BM played a part, too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 24, 2010)

The only answer to this question is Meshuggah, as even if you answer otherwise, the answer you give will have been inspired by Meshuggah.


----------



## Buquacky (Sep 24, 2010)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The only answer to this question is Meshuggah, as even if you answer otherwise, the answer you give will have been inspired by Meshuggah.





Charlie Hunter? Rusty Cooley?

My inspiration was actually more Jordan Rudess and Derrick Sherinian. I see a lot of comments saying "you've got that many strings, might as well play piano", but I'm better at guitar than piano.


----------



## JoshTravis (Sep 26, 2010)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza & Rusty Cooley

But RC came first, he inspired me years ago with his custom 8strings
But because of my band and my music style, TTDTE are a little bit more inspiration for playing crazy shit


----------



## JamesM (Sep 26, 2010)

Call me lame, but I wasn't inspired by anyone. I was inspired by music itself. 


Im crazy.


----------



## alexguge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> *puts on flamewear*
> 
> I respect Meshuggah as people, but as artists, to me their music sounds like a broken machine/dryer in a Chinese sweat shop.



it's the point


----------



## GreenTheLight (Oct 2, 2010)

alexguge said:


> it's the point


 
I enjoy that type of music. Meshuggah makes me wanna kill ppl


----------

